# Eye Beauty Products



## x___untouchable (May 2, 2006)

hi everyone, i'm new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i read this forum a lot, i found a looot of useful information here and i always have so many questions but i always ask the wrong people, so i'm hoping i can get all the help i need here. i'm on a bit of a quest for my appearance, doing things like getting clearer skin, losing weight, tanning, etc.. so far im doing really good but i have a long way to go so i'm going to be asking a lot of questions about makeup, skincare, hair etc. im just doing a lot of weekly intenseive facial/hair treatments, and daily stuff to them, because im just now getting interested in appearance and such and i want to look the best my body possibly can.. ill probably ask about makeup, hair, tanning, lots of other random stuff later on, but for today im wondering about eyes

Okay, I have so many amazing products for my face and lips, but my best feature in my opinion is my eyes, and I don't do anything at all for them..

1.) the actual eye, its a bit red looking at times.. what can i do to reduce it? and it seems like my pupils are always sort of large, but usually when i put on my contacts so i can see theyre small and pretty. why is that? but yes, the actual eyeball i need eyedrops to reduce redness, and any other tips you have.. i'm ordering the same exact contacts paris hilton wears, CIBA vision elegance light blue, theyre very expensive but its worth it.. what is the best contact lens solution/case/etc? the most top rated and stuff..

2.) eye beauty products, as with face and lips, there are SO MANY DAMN eye beauty products, and i use NONE. i am a newbie at this kind of beauty product so start me off slow, help me out. i really do think my eyes are my best feature and i just want to really do the best i can to them, since there are so many eye beauty products i figure i should be using some


----------



## mspixieears (May 4, 2006)

You might want to do a search in this forum - because I know there are some topics on eye creams, dark circles, dry skin around them. I promise there are heaps of topics.

As for contacts, hopefully someone else can help out, I'm a four-eyes, and been planning to get some disposibles but too damn lazy (I only want to wear contacts every now and then). It'd be nice if we could get Pei to post - she's got amazing coloured contacts, she might know some cool stuff that you may find useful.


----------



## Shimmer (May 4, 2006)

I use the ciba vision that is the peroxide cleanser. I like this contact solution because it really cleans a LOT better than the kind you rub the lenses with.

regarding eye  cream, I use clinique's products based on my skin's needs.


----------



## faerie_bel (May 7, 2006)

I can't help with your contact lens question. If your eyes are red a lot, you might want to speak to your optometrist? They can recommend you drops and things. 

With eye skincare treatments.... well I used to be devoted to using Clinique All About Eyes. And I would still recommend this to anyone in their 20's who want something for the eye area. 

But quite frankly I don't believe in eye creams. I don't think they do anything. My mother can attest to this - she has tried numerous eye creams and gels and none of them really fix dark circles or sagging skin and wrinkles are only temporarily plumped up. So I just use my normal face moisturiser under my eyes.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 11, 2007)

There are anti redness drops you can buy made for soft contact users. What they do (just like nasal sprays)is shrink the vascular tissue in the eye.All that means are vessels are shrunk temporarily. Chronic use can,like nasal sprays,cause rebound congestion in the eyes. (chronic redness)
If you get soft lenses like Ciba,you must store them in a case (there really is no best kind),wash the case daily,and change the solution they soak in. All in one solutions are the best,and they do make gentle no rub solutions that eat the protein coat off the lens overnight. (In the 70's we had to buy distilled water,salt tablets,a contact lens heater,a weekly protein dissolving solution made from pocine or pappain enzymes,and a lens cleaner!!Lenses cost 300 dollars-a fortune at the time-but a pair lasted a year)
There are daily lense,weekly lenses,disposable lenses (last 2 weeks-that would be your Fresh Look disposables,Soft Tint,etc.You must wash your hands scrupulously before applying or removing your lenses. 
Peroxide based cleansers are not meant for softlenses,they turnthem yellow.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 11, 2007)

In regard to eye cream,not everyone needs it and it will not prevent wrinkles. Not smoking,not going out in the sun and wearing polarized UVB/?UVA screening sunglasses will help prevent wrinkling. If you use sunscreen and go outdoors (even in winter) you must reapply it every 2 hours because it degrades and attracts free radicals into your skin. If your skin is oily,you don't need more moisture,if its dry,apply it. Its a temporary fix. You will age similarly to your parents,and your grandparents. You can avoid premature wrinkling by not squinting,not smoking,and not handling your face too roughly and it helps to eat foods closest to their natural state and brightly colored as well for antoxidant and nutrient purposes. Puffiness under the eyes can be relieved with cold tea bags,cucumbers.preparation H gel with witch hazel and synephrine,or a cream containing caffeine.


----------



## solangeeese (Sep 1, 2008)

I’ve heard it said that eye creams are a scam by the cosmetic industry – that they are basically the same thing as regular moisturizers, but in a much smaller package, and much more expensive.Whether you believe this or not is a personal choice.


----------

